# Fried Bat Wings



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was looking for Halloween food to serve at my party this year, and one of our finger foods was Fried Bat Wings. Super simple to make.


purchase a bag of tortillas, raw or ready to eat, either is fine
in a large frypan on medium heat, add 2-3 tablespoons of vegetable oil
take tortillas and fold them in half, then using sissors, cut them into 1/2 bat shape. If you are not good at this, take a paper plate, and practice a few times, it's easier as you go.
fry bat wings about 30-45 seconds each side, until they begin to brown
place on a paper towel, and lightly salt, or sprinkle cinnamon

I have included some pictures of the salted ones i made, they were a hit. All you need to do is serve them on a plate with a sign that says Bat Wings, eveyone has to try them!

Fried bat wings on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Fried bat wings on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Fried bat wings on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I hope you have as much fun making them as I did. My grandkids want to make them next year!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

what a great idea !!!! Why, you could dip them in some nice vampire blood (salsa) too !

Yummmy !


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

They turned out quite nice! We have different types of tortillas here...tomato, spinach, etc ...which give them a different color. Might have to give it a try with some of those. Thanks for the idea!

MsM


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Great ideas guys!*

I hadn't thought of making different dips as part of the display/theme! Was way too busy getting things ready for the party. I can see Salsa as blood, Guacamole as swamp stuff, yellow cheese with salsa mixed as vomit! Endless ideas, thanks.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like some good Horror 'dervs


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

A friend asked me to show him how these were made at our party last year. Fried bat wings are fun, and the kids loved them! Fun to coat them with different dips and Salsa too!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I was practicing making chips with these(only baking them instead) and cut them with different cookie cutter shapes and painting on them with dye. It seemed to work well too!


----------

